# How much is the documentation verification fee for Job Seeker visa at Chennai



## spodugu (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone have idea about the document verification fee at Chennai. I have done my Masters in US and bachelors from Hyderabad, India. The fee is not mentioned in the portal.


----------

